# ObjectInputStream gebuffert?



## GagamehlO (21. Okt 2005)

Hey ist der ObjectInputStream standrdgemäß schon gebuffert.
Denn wenn ich diesen buffern will mittels new ObjectInputStream(new BufferedInputStream(sock.getInputStream()));
Bekomme ich den Stream nicht, ohne den buffer gehts.
Woran könnte das liegen?


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (21. Okt 2005)

Daran dass du den Puffer flushen must ?
XXOutputStream#flush()


----------



## GagamehlO (21. Okt 2005)

Es ist aber ein InputStream....
Den kann man doch nicht flushen() weil ich etwas lesen möchte und nicht schreiben.


----------



## krey (21. Okt 2005)

Jop das geht, probiers aus 
Habe ja mit dir zusammen erarbeitet wieso es net geklappt hat


----------

